# ~~~> Customs advice needed



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I am moving to Mexico City and would like to know how much I can bring through customs. i have I will be flying and would like to bring 5-6 large suit cases of clothes and personal items, along with 2 laptops. i checked with the airline and will pay the extra charges for my luggage. but Is this too much to bring through customs, and what will happen if i want to bring my 2nd laptop?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you get the red light at customs, your baggage will be inspected. You are entitled go bring in your personal goods, up to a certain value determined by your location in Mexico; higher in 'la zona frontera' and less in the interior. Any new items may be suspect and only one laptop is permitted. One can never be sure 'what will happen' to excess items. You might have to pay the duty, probably about 15-17% of value, or a punishing amount for anything manufactured in China; which seems to be most things these days. Confiscation is also a possibility, of course. It would be wise to consult the Mexican Customs requirements online and plan accordingly.


----------

